# Gourami, angels, frog, comet, sick help Pics



## Mike22487 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tank with 2 angels (3" & 4"), an African clawed frog (2"), a comet (3.75"), an Opaline gourami (3.5"), and a bristle nose pleco (7" hides under a treasure chest all day except for food) and I know my tank is crowded but I'm working on that. Ive had the tank for almost a year now. As long as I have had the tank alkaline has been off and the pH has always been too low(acidic) no matter what Ive done to it, Ive tried salt(not for the pH), crushed coral, pH increase all at the recommendation of what Ive got from fish stores (petco, petsmart, pet supermarket, fish fantasia and one at the mall). 

For the past couple of weeks Ive been trying to get my fish healthy. 

-The small angel's fins are ripped (probably from the other angel), 

-the frog has a hole in his lip that ick started growing out of and barely eats (ick is gone I hope, hole remains) but the frog loves the comet's tail, 

-the Opaline gourami's scales look like they are either falling off or decaying and now his lips are somewhat red and the base of his fins are too, his rear fin has a big chunk out of the middle and hasn't healed for over a month (at night he sits at the back of the tank and swims back and forth an inch or so), 

-the comet's mouth is messed up the one side is inverted but that's not much of a problem as its been like that for 5 months. 

I change about 2 gallons a week tap water w/ Amquel to get rid of chlorine (tap tests better than walmart drinking water I was using before). 
In the morning I feed them frozen brine shrimp or blood worms, at night I feed them Omega One first flake and the pleco gets an algae disc.
Ive been using stress zyme, and treated ick with quick cure. The only fish that is fine is the pleco and he hides all day. I only have one fake plant and the treasure chest right now because I have a problem with algae if I put too much stuff in there. Ive tried searching and I cant find any info on whats wrong or what to do.

Gourami you cant see it too good in the pictures









Gourami









Frog









Comet's mouth hard to see left side









The colors on the pictures didn't come out right but then again I'm using flash and sorry for the long post


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum!
How are your ammonia and nitrite levels?


----------



## Mike22487 (Aug 17, 2009)

I get the water tested at petco I dont know the exact number but they are a little higher than normal, I really need to get a test kit know of any good ones?


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

API brand is the most recommended around here.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Agree, The Api freshwater liquid test.
Any ammonia or nitrites are very toxic to fish and can result in number of different health problems.
I would start by doing daily water changes, with the number of fish in that tank.
The test kit will help you determine how much water needs to be changed out to keep toxins as low as possible.


----------



## Mike22487 (Aug 17, 2009)

the frog died today, his stomach was green when I pulled him out, I changed 5 gallons out today I'm going to test it later


----------



## Mike22487 (Aug 17, 2009)

just tested using api kit

pH- 6.4
Ammonia- .5
Nitrite- .25
Nitrate- 60
water temp 82*

could the nitrate be so high because its de-chlorinated tap water

I think the next time I change some water out ill test the water before I put it in


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear the frog did not make it.

Have you tested your tap water for nitrates? I do sometimes have nitrates in my tap water, but the fact that so many fish are living in a small tank is contributing to your problem.

Nitrates is the product of ammonia and nitrites. Ammonia and nitrites in the tank are extremely toxic to your fish. All the poop and uneaten food turns into ammonia, then nitrites, then to the less toxic form of nitrates.

With the number of fish, large daily water changes would be needed to keep ammonia and nitrite at zero. I am not even sure that they would remain zero with daily water changes.

For the health of the remaining fish, I think it is time to find some of them a new home. Maybe keep an eye out on Craigslist for a good deal on a large used tank. Do you have a friend with a pond that could take the goldfish?

For now, lots and lots of water changes. If I had to guess, it looks like the gourami is suffering from ammonia and nitrite burn. Clean water, free of ammonia and nitrite is their only hope.


----------



## Mike22487 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just did another 5 gallon water change and I tested the water after I added AmQuel and Nov Aqua + to remove chlorine I know the AmQuel removes some ammonia, Ill have to test the water one day to see how much it actually removes 

the city water tests

pH- 8.1

Ammonia- .25

Nitrite- 0

Nitrate- 0

Ill test the water in the tank later today to see if the Nitrite and Nitrites are reduced


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

To me, sounds like your filter probably isn't sufficient...


----------

